# Cpt code 93453



## sallystavola (Mar 31, 2011)

The book Peripheral and cardiology Coder book says Cornaryand/or Bypass graft Angiography.. Is this correct can we use this code for just Bypass grafts


----------



## dphillips (Apr 1, 2011)

93453 is a right and left heart cath with an LV gram when done only. It doesn't include any grafts or any other coronary angios.

Hope this helps!
Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## czomack (Apr 1, 2011)

*czomack*

That was a typo.  She really meant CPT Code 93454.  But thanks for clarifying!  Do you happen to know how to code for SVG & IMA only?


----------



## Jess1125 (Apr 1, 2011)

czomack said:


> That was a typo.  She really meant CPT Code 93454.  But thanks for clarifying!  Do you happen to know how to code for SVG & IMA only?



Per MedLearn seminar, use 93455 with modifier -52 if ONLY grafts are looked at. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## Misty Dawn (Apr 3, 2011)

I know medlearn is saying add the -52 but Zhealth answered the same question (on 3/11)and they do not recomended using the -52.  They suggest billing just the 93455 for gaft only. Zhealth stated that the payment would be inappropriately decreased by 50%. So I am still not sure who is correct?


----------



## dphillips (Apr 4, 2011)

For coronary angio with Bypass graft you would use 93455.

HTH,
Dawn CPC, CCC


----------



## aeberle2 (Apr 12, 2011)

czomack said:


> That was a typo.  She really meant CPT Code 93454.  But thanks for clarifying!  Do you happen to know how to code for SVG & IMA only?



I have a similar situation where SVG, LIMA to LAD, with LV and aortic root injection were done without selective angiography of the left coronary or right coronary. I'm not sure if 93459 would be appriopriate since angiography of the left coronary and right coronary were not performed. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Ashley Eberle, CPC


----------



## slynnalston (Aug 1, 2011)

sallystavola said:


> The book Peripheral and cardiology Coder book says Cornaryand/or Bypass graft Angiography.. Is this correct can we use this code for just Bypass grafts



does anyone know the procedural code for bypass graft angiography?


----------

